# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Город золотой

## ZYOBRA-70

*Город золотой*

*«Го́род золото́й»* (другие названия — _«Го́род», «Рай», «Над тве́рдью голубо́й…»_) — песня из репертуара Бориса Гребенщикова, Алексея Хвостенко, а также ряда других исполнителей. Занимает 3-е место в списке 100 лучших песен русского рока в XX веке.

*История создания музыки*
В 1972 году советская фирма грамзаписи «Мелодия» выпустила пластинку «Лютневая музыка XVI—XVII веков». Первая композиция на ней была озаглавлена «Сюита для лютни: канцона и танец», а в качестве автора был назван Франческо Канова да Милано, известный итальянский композитор и виртуоз-лютнист XVI века. Однако авторство этого композитора было сомнительным: среди опубликованных до выхода пластинки произведений Франческо данной композиции не обнаружено, как и в полном собрании сочинений да Милано, изданном позже.
В 2005 году появилась интернет-публикация Зеева (Владимира) Гейзеля[1] с обширным исследованием вопроса авторства данного произведения — как музыки, так и текста, — в котором достаточно убедительно доказано, что автором музыки является* Владимир Вавилов* (1925—1973), советский гитарист и лютнист, прибегший по определённым причинам к мистификации. Пластинка Вавилова получила значительную известность в Советском Союзе и выдерживала несколько переизданий. Первая часть сочинения «Канцона и танец» легла в дальнейшем в основу знаменитой песни.
*Текст песни*
В ноябре 1972 года поэт *Анри Волохонский* сочинил на мелодию с пластинки Вавилова стихотворение «Над небом голубым…», озаглавленное в его сборнике произведений «Рай». В стихотворении использованы библейские образы из ветхозаветной Книги пророка Иезекииля *(Иез. 1, 10)*, на эту книгу, как на источник, указывает и сам А. Г. Волохонский. Возможно, что произведение было навеяно также мозаическим панно «Небо» в мастерской ленинградского художника Бориса Аксельрода, где нередко бывал поэт.

_Над небом голубым
Есть город золотой
С прозрачными воротами
И яркою стеной
А в городе том сад
Все травы да цветы
Гуляют там животные
Невиданной красы
Одно как рыжий огнегривый лев
Другое – вол, исполненный очей
Третье – золотой орел небесный
Чей там светел взор незабываемый
А в небе голубом
Горит одна звезда
Она твоя о Ангел мой
Она всегда твоя 
Кто любит тот любим
Кто светел тот и свят
Пускай ведет звезда твоя
Дорогой в дивный сад
Тебя там встретят огнегривый лев
И синий вол исполненный очей
С ними золотой орел небесный
Чей так светел взор незабываемый_

Другие видят в тексте описание Небесного Иерусалима из Откровения Иоанна Богослова (Апокалипсиса) *(Отк. 21:1—3, 21:11—22:2)*, в христианской традиции считающегося образом рая, и четырёх животных из Апокалипсиса *(Отк. 4:6—9)* .
*Исполнители*
Первым исполнителем песни стал *Алексей Хвостенко*, многолетний друг и соавтор *Анри Волохонского*. Песня стала известной в бардовской среде, её включали в свой репертуар многие исполнители. В 1975 году песня использовалась в спектакле «Сид» ленинградского театра-студии «Радуга», где её и услышал Борис Гребенщиков. Он впервые исполнил песню в марте 1984 года на концерте в Харьковском государственном университете, при этом извинившись за то, что даже не знает, кто написал это произведение.
Песня была записана группой «Аквариум» в январе 1986 года в Ленинградском Доме Радио. Под именем «Город» она вошла в альбом «Аквариума» «Десять стрел», исполнялась на множестве концертов и стала «визитной карточкой» Гребенщикова.
В варианте Гребенщикова имеется несколько отличий от оригинального текста, главное из которых, полностью меняющее смысл, — замена в первой строчке «Над небом голубым…» на «Под небом голубым…».
Всесоюзную популярность песня обрела после того, как прозвучала в исполнении «Аквариума» в фильме Сергея Соловьёва «Асса».
Певица Елена Камбурова исполняла песню в собственной редакции, со значительно переработанным текстом и начинающейся словами «Над твердью голубой есть город золотой…».
В 2008 году немецкая поп-группа Highland записала песню «Under Blue Sky», в основу которой легла песня «Город золотой» (опорная часть мелодии и лирика на русском языке).

Песня в исполнении Алексея Хвостенко:   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Афигеть. Я уж думал, не ужели  ето все они
 аж целую тему создали.

----------


## Asteriks

Я тоже читала в Интернете про историю этой песни. Только не вникала в суть. Только знаю, что не Гребенщиков слова написал. 
*Волохонский Анри* - текст  , *Владимир Вавилов* - музыка  - вот такая информация об авторах в сети имеется. Но многие не согласны с авторством музыки, считая автором, как написал Зёбра,  *Франческо Канова да Милано*.

«Откровение Иоанна Богослова (Апокалипсис)», 4:6-7
«…и посреди престола четыре животных, исполненных очей спереди, и сзади. И первое животное было подобно льву, и второе животное подобно тельцу, и третье животное имело лице, как человек, и четвёртое животное подобно орлу летящему».

Образы из Иезекиля и Апокалипсиса: слева - Орел, Телец и Лев, справа - видение Небесного Иерусалима.

----------


## HARON

По просьбе многоуважаемого СМ!)))


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

